# Is a PS3 emulator for Wii U possible?



## NancyDS (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi, I'm Jesus Villalba, I have a question, Is a PS3 emulator for Wii U possible?

according to me, the Wii U has 2 GB RAM, which is in the requirements to use the RPCS3 emulator and the Dolphin emulator.

also something to note is that it is 7 times more powerful than the PS3 to emulate it.

the Wii U has a high-end graphics card, how to run the emulation of Wii Desmume Wii emulator so fast in vWii mode.

I think I have the Wii U for Christmas, Santa Claus will give it to me this Christmas, I already wrote the letter to Santa, it only takes a few days for Christmas, I just need to pray to tell God that Santa has enough money to buy me the gift that I want :-)

Will a PS3 emulator for Wii U be possible, or will it be impossible?

I'm sorry for the delay, but my internet connection was failing :-(


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 21, 2018)

are you high?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

No, the PS3 was a bit more powerful than the Wii U at many tasks. It'd take a lot to get a PS3 game even running on the console, let along playably


----------



## CORE (Dec 21, 2018)

Definately Not! They are pretty much in the same league! Wii U has a newer and better GPU and additional RAM but that alone is nothing Leaps form what PS3 and 360 Generation can do it basically the console that Nintendo should have made instead of plain Wii but just think of all the cool games wii would miss out on  But atleast the Wii U has Unofficial GameCube support.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 21, 2018)

Pretty sure the CPU the PS3 had is far more powerful than what the Wii U had and thus, it would be impossible for the Wii U to handle it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2018)

Short answer, No. Long answer: Impossible. The ps3 had a strange chipset that even pcs have trouble emulating it. It's difficult to fully explain, but how it functioned would be practially impossible for the wiiu to emulated it. Especially given how low it's specs is and how it's bottle capped by it's CPU. As the ps3 used a unorthodox chip type or method. Multiple different chips (if I recall correctly) running at various different speeds handling different parts of the console while also being integral to it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Short answer, No. Long answer: Impossible. The ps3 had a strange chipset that even pcs have trouble emulating it. It's difficult to fully explain, but how it functioned would be practially impossible for the wiiu to emulated it. Especially given how low it's specs is and how it's bottle capped by it's CPU.


To both console's credit, they both run on the PPC architecture, so the Wii U would technically struggle less than an equally-specced PC. That ultimately doesn't change much when the console is under-specced for the task, though


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> To both console's credit, they both run on the PPC architecture, so the Wii U would technically struggle less than an equally-specced PC. That ultimately doesn't change much when the console is under-specced for the task, though


True it is the same architecture, and as you said, the wiiu is far too under powered to properly handle it.


----------



## MysticFTW (Dec 21, 2018)

The Wii U is not powerful enough to emulate ps3, it's only slightly more powerful than the wii the ps3 is far too complex to be emulated on anything except a decent pc. If you want to play ps3 games you'd better off getting your parents to buy you a used ps3 or ask for decent pc.


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 21, 2018)

Laugh my ass off  i bet u mean psp or ps1 they r not 100 percent fully work o  wii U  Sorry hahaha


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

MysticFTW said:


> The Wii U is not powerful enough to emulate ps3, it's only slightly more powerful than the wii the ps3 is far too complex to be emulated on anything except a decent pc. If you want to play ps3 games you'd better off getting your parents to buy you a used ps3 or ask for decent pc.


I dunno if I'd call 3 times more powerful "slightly more powerful than the Wii"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2018)

Why bother emulating the PS3 when most good PS3 exclusives are available on the PS4 with improved performance?


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 22, 2018)

Everyone says it's impossible, because I'll try to know if you can emulate the Xbox 360, which does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, is less powerful than the Wii U and has more third party games than the Wii U.

Can the Wii U emulate, the Xbox 360?

Is this possible to emulate on the Wii U?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Everyone says it's impossible, because I'll try to know if you can emulate the Xbox 360, which does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, is less powerful than the Wii U and has more third party games than the Wii U.
> 
> Can the Wii U emulate, the Xbox 360?
> 
> Is this possible to emulate on the Wii U?


Are you genuinely asking this?? Lol the wiiu can't even emulate the nintendo 64 properly with many N64 games not working.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Are you genuinely asking this?? Lol the wiiu can't even emulate the nintendo 64 properly with many N64 games not working.


Can the Wii U emulate, the Xbox 360?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Can the Wii U emulate, the Xbox 360?


Are you on drugs ?????????


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 22, 2018)

Serious answer: YES, any Turing-complete machine (which all mentioned consoles are) can emulate any other Turing machine, given enough time and memory


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 22, 2018)

Instructions unclear. Got my dick stuck the disc slot.


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Are you on drugs ?????????


Do not.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 22, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Can the Wii U emulate, the Xbox 360?


No, there's not enough resources for the system to do it well


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 22, 2018)

Ricken said:


> No, there's not enough resources for the system to do it well


the only thing that exists to increase the speed of the system on Wii U is a Cooling Fan USB.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Dec 22, 2018)

If the Wii U can't even run n64 properly, I highly doubt it could emulate the xbox 360, or hell, even the original xbox. The Wii U just isn't able to do that


----------



## Ricken (Dec 22, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> the only thing that exists to increase the speed of the system on Wii U is a Cooling Fan USB.


Exactly, and that's not enough.  We need to feed it more breakfast so it can wake up and function better


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 23, 2018)

trainboy2019 said:


> If the Wii U can't even run n64 properly, I highly doubt it could emulate the xbox 360, or hell, even the original xbox. The Wii U just isn't able to do that


but there is the virtual console, in the eshop there is a virtual console of N64, Wii U can not even run the N64, I doubt that it is the laziness of the creator of the N64 emulator for Wii U or maybe it is a bad optimization of the emulator.
you can play N64 correctly by buying an N64 game in the virtual console from the Eshop :-)


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't even know if you are serious since it's very likely this wasn't in EoF when it started but was so absurd it was moved here... Just in case, because this place got cringey already and people keep shitposting far more than expected, here goes...

There's emulation which uses software and built-in hardware "emulation". Software one is VERY limited to what it can do and requires FAR more system resources than hardware one (a rough rule that's simply a base and depends on the game really is that you need ~5 times more processing power to emulate adequately, but again it's game by game as fog/reflections/processes/etc. can affect that), along with being buggier. Hardware one on the other hand is very accurate, next to perfectly bug-less and hardly requires any additional processing power compared to the original. For example, on the 3DS, you can both software emulate GBA games but also use the built-in hardware to play them, with software emulation often being just a tiny step past "playable", while hardware being VERY accurate and with hardly any issues (plus actually runs at even lower power because it doesn't need all the resources the system can offer to play through hardware) compared to struggling emulators.

Now, the WiiU CAN play games like GameCube NATIVELY, same for some others (I think NDS). Other systems CAN be emulated though as long as it has enough resources. However, don't expect anything past GameCube's level with only exception being the Wii. I don't know how the WiiU scene is, but from my estimation of the system's power, that sounds about right in my experience with many systems and emulating them. Anything older than GameCube SHOULD be perfectly emulate-able, including Dreamcast, ZX Spectrum and even further back.

PS: Sorry for ruining your shitposting fun everyone


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyone wanna get an orgy going?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Anyone wanna get an orgy going?


Yes, not with you though, I hate vans, not enough room to get the orgy big enough /s


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Yes, not with you though, I hate vans, not enough room to get the orgy big enough /s


The van can transport us to my dungeon


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The van can transport us to my dungeon


Can i join you?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Can i join you?


Hell yeah


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Hell yeah


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The van can transport us to my dungeon





Noctosphere said:


> Can i join you?


Now we just need a grill, nobody wants plain sausage


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Now we just need a grill, nobody wants plain sausage


Ill bring hot dog


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

NancyDS said:


> Hi, I'm Jesus Villalba, I have a question, Is a PS3 emulator for Wii U possible?
> 
> according to me, the Wii U has 2 GB RAM, which is in the requirements to use the RPCS3 emulator and the Dolphin emulator.
> 
> ...


Can it emulate the Phillips CD-I?


----------



## NancyDS (Dec 24, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Can it emulate the Phillips CD-I?


Yes!


----------



## Techjunky90 (Dec 24, 2018)

Ps4 cpu is more capable than the Wii u cpu, ps3 cpu is more capable than the ps4 cpu.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2018)

Actually its possible, no joke
But, it will be unplayable
Less than 1fps
Tons of glitch
Lots of.black screen
Commands bugs
You  know...


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 24, 2018)

Wii U emulator on PS3.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2018)

Wii U emulator on Philips CDI. 

The CDI has 3 Zelda games and Hotel Mario so as it can play Nintendo games this should be possible right lol.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 25, 2018)

nice shit post m8.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 25, 2018)

The Wii U can't emulate anything past PS1 and N64 I believe. Maybe PSP if PPSSPP is available, and the only reason I say that is because that emulator is incredibly optimized and even my old Xperia Play could get decent performance on some PSP games.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The Wii U can't emulate anything past PS1 and N64 I believe. Maybe PSP if PPSSPP is available, and the only reason I say that is because that emulator is incredibly optimized and even my old Xperia Play could get decent performance on some PSP games.


PPSSPP has been available for the Wii U for about 6 or 7 months now lol


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

How powerful is the Wii U to emulate the PS3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> How powerful is the Wii U to emulate the PS3 or Xbox 360?


Ps3 emulation on any console is NOT possible. End of discussion


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Ps3 emulation on any console is NOT possible. End of discussion


at least it would be possible in a PS4 Pro, an Xbox One X or even a Nintendo Switch.

especially a PS4 Pro and an Xbox One X, these are very powerful to emulate all the consoles they can emulate.


----------



## Techjunky90 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> at least it would be possible in a PS4 Pro, an Xbox One X or even a Nintendo Switch.
> 
> especially a PS4 Pro and an Xbox One X, these are very powerful to emulate all the consoles they can emulate.


False. The switch is not powerful, not in the least. False, no console can emulate ps3. False, current gen consoles are weak and not powerful. Why do you think sony doesn't do ps3 emulation on the ps4? Because it's not possible. Ps3 cpu can only be emulated on good computers, ps3 cpu is more capable than ps4 cpu. Get educated before looking like an idiot. All you do is post ignorant things on this site. You're a troll and nothing more. STOP already


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> False. The switch is not powerful, not in the least. False, no console can emulate ps3. False, current gen consoles are weak and not powerful. Why do you think sony doesn't do ps3 emulation on the ps4? Because it's not possible. Ps3 cpu can only be emulated on good computers, ps3 cpu is more capable than ps4 cpu. Get educated before looking like an idiot. All you do is post ignorant things on this site. You're a troll and nothing more. STOP already


but maybe the new PS5, Nintendo Switch Pro Z and Xbox Two can emulate the PS3 CPU, as they may be very, very powerful, they will have 16 GB of RAM and a very powerful CPU and GPU.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 8, 2019)

@NancyDS
Yes, Wii U can emulate PS3 running PS1 games, but it just looks like PS1.
If you want real emulation, get Souljasole, the best-shitty re-brand console, ever. Too late, he stopped


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> False. The switch is not powerful, not in the least. False, no console can emulate ps3. False, current gen consoles are weak and not powerful. Why do you think sony doesn't do ps3 emulation on the ps4? Because it's not possible. Ps3 cpu can only be emulated on good computers, ps3 cpu is more capable than ps4 cpu. Get educated before looking like an idiot. All you do is post ignorant things on this site. You're a troll and nothing more. STOP already


At least, I'm going to create the successor thread for this thread and it's called Is an Xbox 360 emulator for Wii U possible?

No console could emulate the PS3, not even the Wii U and the Nintendo Switch or the super powerful PS4 Pro or Xbox One X could emulate the console.

The Xbox 360 is easy to emulate than the PS3, because it does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, I think a Wii U, a Nintendo Switch, the normal PS4, the normal Xbox One and even the super powerful PS4 Pro or Xbox One X they will be able to emulate said console.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 8, 2019)

Dude come up with a new shtick, it was kinda funny at first but now it's not.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> At least, I'm going to create the successor thread for this thread and it's called Is an Xbox 360 emulator for Wii U possible?


Please don't.You'll get the same answer, impossible


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

trainboy2019 said:


> Please don't.You'll get the same answer, impossible


Why is it impossible? If the Xbox 360 is less powerful than the Wii U, does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, the Wii U is 7 times powerful to emulate the PS2 and the Xbox Original, the Wii U has a graphics card high-end and has 2 GB of RAM,

I do not know how much RAM the Xenia emulator asks for, maybe 2 GB or more.

Here is the internal components of the Wii U Hardware:
CPU: IBM POWER7
GPU: AMD Radeon E6760 "Latte"
RAM: 2 GB DDR3

Will this be enough to emulate the Xbox 360 on Wii U?


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 8, 2019)

lol, you're annoying.

Even though I know you're doing this for a laugh, you're just annoying.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> lol, you're annoying.
> 
> Even though I know you're doing this for a laugh, you're just annoying.


Doing it for a laugh would imply they are being funny which they are not. His time is short here in the last 24 hours he has had a link removed for posting a link to warez. He has begged for warez and had that thread removed by mods and has a good few other threads removed. He is definitely on the radar of the mods and it won't be long now to he gets an enforced holiday from the site


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Why is it impossible? If the Xbox 360 is less powerful than the Wii U, does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, the Wii U is 7 times powerful to emulate the PS2 and the Xbox Original, the Wii U has a graphics card high-end and has 2 GB of RAM,
> 
> I do not know how much RAM the Xenia emulator asks for, maybe 2 GB or more.
> 
> ...


No, And just because it has better hardware doesn't mean emulation is possible.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

trainboy2019 said:


> No, And just because it has better hardware doesn't mean emulation is possible.


Because emulation is not possible in better hardware?


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Because emulation is not possible in better hardware?


Correct, for example, look at the 3DS, it's a bit more powerful than the n64, however N64 emulation is not possible on it, as it's not powerful enough.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

trainboy2019 said:


> Correct, for example, look at the 3DS, it's a bit more powerful than the n64, however N64 emulation is not possible on it, as it's not powerful enough.


How powerful is the Wii U that the Xbox 360?


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> How powerful is the Wii U that the Xbox 360?


It's almost on par with it iirc


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 8, 2019)

OMG dude, 360 has never been emulated by a computer. Emulation always starts on a computer if a computer can't do it, a console sure as hell can't.

The first Xbox before 360 hasn't even been emulated on a computer much less a 360.

If you are serious you're wasting your time.

If you aren't serious you're wasting your time.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 8, 2019)

JustinCredible said:


> OMG dude, 360 has never been emulated by a computer. Emulation always starts on a computer if a computer can't do it, a console sure as hell can't.
> 
> The first Xbox before 360 hasn't even been emulated on a computer much less a 360.
> 
> ...


The Xbox 360 emulator works well according to this video in Spanish:

If you understand nothing in Spanish in this video, you can put the subtitles in English.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> The Xbox 360 emulator works well according to this video in Spanish:
> 
> If you understand nothing in Spanish in this video, you can put the subtitles in English.



Can you just stop? You've asked a question: Can the PS3 and Xbox be emulated on the wii u. And you've gotten many answers saying the same thing: No. Please just leave this topic alone.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 8, 2019)

Ok great we're all wrong and you're right you already have your answer because you "proved it" by a spanish youtube video. Why are you bothering gbatemp members about it? No one cares.

You need to grow up kid and learn not everything on youtube is gospel.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2019)

There's a lot that goes into emulating a platform and most times you need orders of magnitude more horsepower than the original platform. The Wii U is PPC-based much like the CELL and, by extension, the Xenon, and that could be leveraged as an advantage in emulation, but the Wii U simply lacks the power for a playable emulator, or even a proof of concept. It's not feasible on that platform. Frankly, as of right now, it's not feasible on any platform besides PC's.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a lot that goes into emulating a platform and most times you need orders of magnitude more horsepower than the original platform. The Wii U is PPC-based much like the CELL and, by extension, the Xenon, and that could be leveraged as an advantage in emulation, but the Wii U simply lacks the power for a playable emulator, or even a proof of concept. It's not feasible on that platform. Frankly, as of right now, it's not feasible on any platform besides PC's.



Don't bother this kid is braindead. You can prove it to him 100% that it's impossible and he will just show you a youtube video in spanish that "proves you wrong". He's not here to learn, he's here to be annoying.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a lot that goes into emulating a platform and most times you need orders of magnitude more horsepower than the original platform. The Wii U is PPC-based much like the CELL and, by extension, the Xenon, and that could be leveraged as an advantage in emulation, but the Wii U simply lacks the power for a playable emulator, or even a proof of concept. It's not feasible on that platform. Frankly, as of right now, it's not feasible on any platform besides PC's.


It's pointless giving him information we have all explained to him several times in other threads the same as what you posted and he just ignores the info and continues to shit post. Everyone should from now on just not reply to anything he posts and we should all report every shitpost he makes.


----------



## trainboy2019 (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a lot that goes into emulating a platform and most times you need orders of magnitude more horsepower than the original platform. The Wii U is PPC-based much like the CELL and, by extension, the Xenon, and that could be leveraged as an advantage in emulation, but the Wii U simply lacks the power for a playable emulator, or even a proof of concept. It's not feasible on that platform. Frankly, as of right now, it's not feasible on any platform besides PC's.


It's not worth explaining to him



AmandaRose said:


> It's pointless giving him information we have all explained to him several times in other threads the same as what you posted and he just ignores the info and continues to shit post. Everyone should from now on just not reply to anything he posts and we should all report every shitpost he makes.


I do report them


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2019)

He's a member like any other and he's entitled to ask questions. The question has been answered, he's welcome to continue with his poll, but polls don't make emulators come true.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> He's a member like any other and he's entitled to ask questions. The question has been answered, he's welcome to continue with his poll, but polls don't make emulators come true.


There is a huge difference between asking questions and asking questions then ignoring every answer then making up random bullshit and deliberately trolling and pissing off numerous site members as @NancyDS is doing in a number of threads plus they have asked for warez and posted links to warez.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> At least, I'm going to create the successor thread for this thread and it's called Is an Xbox 360 emulator for Wii U possible?
> 
> No console could emulate the PS3, not even the Wii U and the Nintendo Switch or the super powerful PS4 Pro or Xbox One X could emulate the console.
> 
> The Xbox 360 is easy to emulate than the PS3, because it does not have a complex architecture like the PS3, I think a Wii U, a Nintendo Switch, the normal PS4, the normal Xbox One and even the super powerful PS4 Pro or Xbox One X they will be able to emulate said console.


Could you not


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Could you not


I would advise him not to.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> There is a huge difference between asking questions and asking questions then ignoring every answer then making up random bullshit and deliberately trolling and pissing off numerous site members as @NancyDS is doing in a number of threads plus they have asked for warez and posted links to warez.


So, what does a hardware forbid mean hardwarez and a forbidden software means softwarez?


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2019)

When a PlayStation 3 and a Nintendo Wii love each other very much...

And then nine months later a PS3 emulator is born for the Wii U. Yayyyy. 

That’s how it works. Trust me, my uncle works at Nintendo


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 9, 2019)

Chary said:


> When a PlayStation 3 and a Nintendo Wii love each other very much...
> 
> And then nine months later a PS3 emulator is born for the Wii U. Yayyyy.
> 
> That’s how it works. Trust me, my uncle works at Nintendo


link, please


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> link, please



Here


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 9, 2019)

Chary said:


> Here


a joke :-/


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 9, 2019)

Chary said:


> Here


Yes NancyDS the troll just got rickrolled


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Short answer: no. 
Long answer: 


Spoiler



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Seriously just buy a PS3. They are dirt cheap and you can do a lot of fun things with a hacked one.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 9, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Short answer: no.
> Long answer:
> 
> 
> ...


Well everyone says it's impossible, then I'll try to create the emulator and if I do, I'll warn you ...

First I see that the graphics of the Wii U are more powerful than those of the Wii, obviously the PS3 could not be emulated in Wii (it is also true that the games would look better in the GamePad of the Wii U). What are the points I will take to create it? the following:

1-The controls: Will there be enough on the Wii U for the games?

2-The resolution of images: If it does not reach it will be possible to play in lower resolution?

3-Speed of the emulator: You have to try it!

4-Qualities compared to the original PS3: Obviously it will not be the same, but I will seek to emulate the games until all the powers that the Wii U can reach.

5-The work team: Will anyone want to help me in the programming?

6-The possibility of achieving it: Do you think it is possible? Until now everyone said no less yop.

Well I hope positive answers for the project, I will study more to improve the programming and overcome this goal. "Things are possible if one wants it"


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Yeah... I'm going to close this thread for your protection.


----------

